# McCain Jokes



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 5, 2008)

It's funny 'cause it's true.

^^ :lmao:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/64ad536a6d

"Paris Hilton might not be as big a celebrity as Barack Obama, but she obviously has a better energy plan," McCain spokesman Tucker Bounds said.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 6, 2008)

"Barack Obama said today that he is going to fight for votes in all 50 states. Yeah. That's what he said. Meanwhile, John McCain said he's going to fight for votes in all 13 colonies." --Conan O'Brien

"President Bush spoke at a campaign rally in support of John McCain. They raised millions and millions of dollars, most of which will be used to repair the damage of President Bush supporting John McCain at a campaign rally. So it's kind of a wash" --Jay Leno

"This week, Barack Obama, true story, campaigned on an Indian reservation and the tribal chief adopted him. Yeah, the Indians actually prefer Obama to John McCain, because they still remember when McCain took their land." –Conan O'Brien

"John McCain is actively courting women over 60. And I'm thinking, who does this guy think he is, Ashton Kutcher?" --David Letterman

"Earlier today, John McCain released 1,200 pages of his medical records. Or, as his doctor calls it, Chapter One." --Conan O'Brien

"McCain of course has the nomination sewed up. He's now auditioning candidates for vice president, and they're visiting at his home in Arizona. I believe it's called Casa Viagra. I believe it's called the Lazy Artery. I believe it's a ranch, I think it's the Double Hernia. No no, his home in Arizona -- the Rancho Prostato." --David Letterman

"Barack Obama's staff and John McCain's staff are busy now negotiating when the presidential debates will take place. That's good, yeah. Yeah, Obama wants them to be in September, and McCain wants them to be after his nap, but before 'Wheel of Fortune.'" --Conan O'Brien

"According to the Washington Post, Barack Obama and actress Scarlett Johansson are email buddies. Apparently they email each other back and forth. So, you've got a 23-year-old gorgeous, blonde actress emailing a married presidential candidate. Well, what could go wrong there? Not to be outdone today, John McCain admitted he had been exchanging flirty emails with Angela Lansbury." --Jay Leno

"CNN reports that John McCain is aggressively trying to win over the independent vote. Yeah, of course, to John McCain, independent means anyone who can make it to the toilet without help." --Conan O'Brien

"And John McCain is campaigning very hard. Every day I pick up the newspaper, he's someplace else. He's got a new strategy. Well John McCain just announced he wants to do a series of town hall meetings where he'll meet with the public. Yeah, it's all part of McCain's 'Speak Up, I Can't Hear You' tour." --Conan O'Brien

"McCain came out this week with a list of 20 possible running mates. He would not reveal the names of all of them, but he said they all share certain traits, like knowing CPR. He said he wants someone who is ready take over on day two." --Bill Maher

"Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama and John McCain have all been arguing, claiming that they're the most qualified person to answer the White House phone at 3 a.m. Yeah, McCain said, 'I'm the most qualified, because I'm usually up at that hour peeing anyway.'" --Conan O'Brien

"John McCain is now crisscrossing the United States campaigning. Or, as they're calling it, Antiques Roadshow." --Jay Leno

"We're leaning more and more about John and Cindy McCain. He's on this big biography tour. I guess his wife Cindy is worth over $100 million because the family made money selling Budweiser beer. So he has a wife 20 years younger than him, free beer, and unlimited money. I think I speak for all guys when I go, 'Why is he running for president?'" --Jay Leno

"Did you hear about this? Two State Department employees were fired -- this is a bit of a scandal -- because they were looking at Barack Obama's passport file. Not only that, but the same person was also looking at John McCain's Civil War records." --David Letterman

"John McCain's daughter is in the news. John McCain's daughter says that a lot of guys don't want to date her because her dad makes her too high-profile. Yeah. That's part of the reason. It's also because McCain's daughter is 63 years old." --Conan O'Brien

"Today, Barack Obama criticized John McCain for mistakenly saying that Iran was sending aid to al Qaeda in Iraq, which is not true. And afterwards, President Bush told McCain, 'Don't worry about it. I didn't know that either.'" --Jay Leno

"You know who I like is that John McCain. ... He looks like the guy at the hardware store who makes the keys. He looks like the guy who can't stop talking about how well his tomatoes are doing. He looks like the guy who goes into town for turpentine. He looks like the guy who always has wiry hair growing out of new places. He looks like the guy who points out the spots they missed at the car wash." --David Letterman (Read more of Letterman's jabs at Old Man McCain, plus McCain's jokes about Letterman)

"It was reported that Barack Obama's Secret Service name is 'Renegade,' while Hillary Clinton's is 'Evergreen.' That's true. Meanwhile, John McCain's Secret Service name is 'Enlarged Prostate.'" --Conan O'Brien

"Senator McCain, running for president, is in Iraq. Of course, he remembers Iraq when it was known as Mesopotamia." --David Letterman

"Republican presidential candidate John McCain is in the news. John McCain says he's trying to find a vice presidential running mate. Not only that, McCain is also trying to find his reading glasses and his car keys. ... He's an older gentleman. That's the idea there. You'll be hearing more of those in the next nine months, because that's our take. Until he gets a whore." --Conan O'Brien

"Congratulations to John McCain, he wrapped up the Republican nomination this week. And we know this is official now because Mike Huckabee dropped out and said he was joining forces with John McCain. Oh, great, you've got one guy who doesn't believe in evolution, and another guy who remembers it." --Bill Maher

"He looks like the guy at the movies whose wife has to repeat everything...He looks like a guy who's backed over his own mailbox...He looks like the guy at the supermarket who is confused by the automatic doors." --David Letterman


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah the beauty of liberty!!!!!

You can make fun of your potential president and be alive to tell the tale.

On the other hand... Where is the line drawn? If the media cannot respect the leaders of a country what can we expect of the rest of the population? Can we trust them anyways? Just a thought.

Back to the jokes...I liked the one about the medical records, the Mesopotamia joke and the one about the 63 years old daughter no one wants to date. :Locolaugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Dleg said:


> So he has a wife 20 years younger than him, free beer, and unlimited money. I think I speak for all guys when I go, 'Why is he running for president?'" --Jay Leno


Ding, ding ... WINNER !!! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 29, 2008)

Howard Dean: I think there is a delay in the feed John.

John Stewart: Yes, there is Howard.

Howard Dean: Now I know what is feels like to be John McCains brain.

(I fall to the floor in laughter)


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a feeling this thread may take off with the upcoming Republican Convention...


----------



## csb (Aug 29, 2008)

This just in...McCain announces his running mate:


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 29, 2008)

McCain wakes up from his afternoon nap, and says, "My speach at the Convention is after 8 PM! Don't they know I fall asleep watching Golden Girls reruns at 7 and the only time I am up after that is to pee at least 10 times during the night. Maybe I can speak during one of my pees."


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2008)

a little late^^

McCain names running mate


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 29, 2008)

> charter aircraft from Anchorage owned by a McCain supporter had arrived at a small airport outside Dayton, Ohio,


I wonder how many planes John McCain has? I wonder, does he even know?

Private aircraft smells like an elitist to me...


----------



## cement (Aug 29, 2008)

I thought your quote read McCain supporter?


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 29, 2008)

cement said:


> I thought your quote read McCain supporter?


Damn reading comprehension gets me again!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> Private aircraft smells like an elitist to me...


Obama has one.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 29, 2008)

Early one morning during the Presidential Campaign, John McCain heard a knock on his front door. He opened the door to find a high-school-age girl wearing a "Vote for McCain" t-shirt.

"I saw you on TV last night, debating with the other candidates," she said.

McCain nodded. "The other candidates say I'm too old," he said. "They say I'm losing my memory and that I won't be able to remember the names of foreign leaders if I'm elected. But I'm going to prove them wrong."

"Good," said the girl.

"Now tell me, young lady," said McCain, "what is your name?"

The girl looked confused. "It's ME, Grandpa."

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

One night, after a televised debate, John McCain and Barack Obama ran into each other backstage.

"You know, John," said Obama, "out there in the debates you and I are damaging each other's reputation. Why don't we settle this contest like men? You and I will have our own private competition, and then whoever loses will endorse the other candidate."

"What type of competition do you have in mind?" asked McCain.

"A game of basketball," said Obama.

"No way," said McCain with a grin. "You're a foot taller than me -- it wouldn't be fair."

"O.K.," said Obama. "Then how about a foot race?"

"No, that's not fair either," said McCain. "I'm twenty years older than you, and I don't have much endurance left."

"Well what would you propose?" asked Obama.

"How about a speed-talking contest?" said McCain. "We'll both be given a speech, and whoever reads it fastest wins."

"No, that's not fair to me," said Obama. "I can only talk out of one side of my mouth."


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2008)

I like the 'it's ME grandpa'

Nicely played. LOL.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 29, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^ now that's funny.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2008)

That is outstanding.


----------



## csb (Aug 29, 2008)

new favorite picture!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2008)

An interesting take on the Presidential race from the folks at Uni Watch Blog.com



> I said this in an earlier Uni Watch story in the spring, but it bears repeating: Do we want a president who’s old, can’t raise his arms very high, and has really only worn one or two uniforms (I’ll give him credit for looking snappy) in his life? Or would you rather have a president who may or may not be able to dunk, but could come a lot closer than the other candidate?
> I choose the guy who has game. John McCain must have sensed that, too, because on Friday he went out and got a point guard with a championship pedigree. The democrats have the height, but it looks like Sarah Palin can run between the trees and make things happen. And the game begins … — Bryan


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2008)

"There was some breaking news out of Dayton, Ohio today, where Republican presidential candidate John McCain introduced the world to his third wife." –Jon Stewart

"Now obviously Sen. John McCain has made an enormous amount over Barack Obama's lack of experience, so it seems curious that the 72-year-old, four-to-five time face cancer guy would choose a running mate whose resume appears to be more suited for a Northern Exposure reunion show." –Jon Stewart

"Actually, it was kind of a smart choice. McCain went with a woman because hedidn't want to have to be in a position to have to get CPR from Mitt Romney." –Jay Leno

"Sarah Palin and McCain are a good pair. She's pro-life and he's clinging to life." –Jay Leno

"This isn't a presidential ticket, this is a sitcom. The maverick and the MILF." –Bill Maher


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> The maverick and the MILF."


^^ LOL.

I like that.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Dleg (Sep 4, 2008)

> "Actually, it was kind of a smart choice. McCain went with a woman because hedidn't want to have to be in a position to have to get CPR from Mitt Romney." –Jay Leno


Good one!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey because of the RNC last night NBC moved the kickoff time of the opener to 7 PM. Meaning I could actually watch the end of the game. ('Skins clock management sucked by the way)

If they can do this every week I might have to switch sides.


----------



## C-Dog (Sep 16, 2008)

Inside McCain's head (between the time delays)



> The economy's fundamental's are great. I mean, my economic outlook is great. I own 2 houses, my wife owns 5. This is a bump in the road. I mean, greedy wall street is ruining the economy. I mean, gee, who would of thought if we loosened regulations on banks, people would get greedy - at least I have a strong proponent of those policies as an economic advisor on my campaign - Thanks former Senator Graham. Oil is down to $90 a barrel. See I brought you cheap oil again. So what if your out of a job, you can get cheap gas. Gas, I knew I should not of invaided Mexico, I mean ate Mexican.


----------



## C-Dog (Sep 16, 2008)

In an attempt to be on par with Al Gore, John McCain created the Blackberry!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 16, 2008)

Just an observation but these aren't actually jokes at all. They're just comments that aren't even funny.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't be harshin' my mellow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

How about a nice cartoon??

JR


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 16, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Just an observation but these aren't actually jokes at all. They're just comments that aren't even funny.


You want funny. Read this.

Warning - If you are easily offended, don't read.

The following is the transcript of a recent conversation between John McCain and the father of Sarah Palin's illegitimate granddaughter, Levi Johnston.

http://www.thephatphree.com/features.asp?S...mp;LayoutType=1


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2008)

Wowsers!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess that's how McC rolls.


----------



## C-Dog (Sep 17, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Just an observation but these aren't actually jokes at all. They're just comments that aren't even funny.



Nothing is funnier than an old man rambling on...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2008)

Debated on whether to put this in the demotivational thread or here.


----------



## Supe (Oct 2, 2008)

The best part is that the girl could cure cancer, and she would still be remembered ONLY for that pageant.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 2, 2008)

and such as.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 2, 2008)

i gotta say, i'm looking forward to VP debates tonite almost like watching a NASCAR race to see the crashes!

Palin, you better bring your A-game - its sink or swim time, no little-swimmer arm bands anymore


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 2, 2008)

I still can't believe she couldn't say what she'd read. She looked like an idiot with that one.


----------



## frazil (Oct 2, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> i gotta say, i'm looking forward to VP debates tonite almost like watching a NASCAR race to see the crashes!
> Palin, you better bring your A-game - its sink or swim time, no little-swimmer arm bands anymore


I'm looking foward to it too. I think I'm going to go take a nap so I can stay up for it.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 2, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how the ratings on the debates stack up to Pitt @ USF. I know what I'll be watching.


----------



## frazil (Oct 2, 2008)

oh... I just wanted clips of Palin with Katie Couric...that made me cringe.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 2, 2008)

^like driving by a car accident, you don't wanna look, but yeah, you do. . .

Biden's been known to put hoof in mouth too, so could be like watching a sitcom tonite. :tv:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2008)

more from the onion



> PHOENIX, AZ—According to campaign sources, Joseph Chappel, a 38-year-old speechwriter for Sen. John McCain (R-AZ), has spent the last two weeks attempting to combine words and phrases in such a way as to not provoke a tight-jawed, dead-eyed smile from the presidential hopeful. Dreading a repeat of last month's speech to a group of businesswomen in Ohio, during which McCain followed a mention of his wife with an awkward and eerie smirk, Chappel has avoided personal anecdotes for the new speech, omitted any mention of "God" or "this great nation," and cut several phrases that had the potential to draw the 72-year-old candidate's mouth open in a horrifying display of teeth and gums.
> "I've managed to make two out of every three sentences a question, but I'm not sure that will help," Chappel said shortly after deleting an introductory paragraph in which McCain welcomes the crowd. "Jesus, that [smile] makes me feel cold inside."
> 
> Chappel told reporters that if he is not able to write an appropriate, smile-free speech in time for the Republican National Convention, he will resign his position and return to his previous job, taking photographs of abused children for police reports.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 3, 2008)

damn, that is harsh


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## frazil (Oct 3, 2008)

^ LMAO!!

She's so damn cute. How can anyone not like her??


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe Biden flow chart:

(if it doesn't fill the time slot say) LET ME REPEAT MYSELF _blah blah blah_

and how many times did Biden say he loved McCain? a little creepy.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 3, 2008)

^^

Ha! I think you've got that a bit mixed up. Joe Biden not fill his alloted time? That guy can't stop talking. Several times he had to cut himself short b/c he was running over on time.


----------



## csb (Oct 10, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 11, 2008)

This is teh awesome!!1! Serious talent here.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 12, 2008)

This is teh awesome!!1! Serious talent here.

 or maybe 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRQnNahm-r4&amp;feature=related


----------



## SSmith (Oct 12, 2008)

McCain/Palin's base comes to his rally:

Link 1

The chickens are coming home to roost.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 13, 2008)

SSmith said:


> McCain/Palin's base comes to his rally:Link 1



There are idiots in every party... or do you think that lady is the low water mark for American intelligence? To call these types "their base" I think you're either intentionally fanning the flames or you're delusional.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 13, 2008)

The crowds are really starting to take a nasty turn at these rallies. McCain is right for trying to calm them down and keep it civil but I think it took him too long to do that.

Political rhetoric and double talk and smear tactics are fine but some of this stuff is turning really ugly.


----------



## SSmith (Oct 13, 2008)

If you fan the terrorist and outsider rhetorical flames long enough, the moths will inevitably come.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 13, 2008)

SSmith said:


> the moths will inevitably come.


But, really, aren't moths just like butterflies? Just without the pretty colors...


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it just me, or is "terrorist" starting to sound like "communist" did in the McCarthy days?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 13, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> Is it just me, or is "terrorist" starting to sound like "communist" did in the McCarthy days?


Ever since 9/11.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah, but it sounds so much cooler to call someone a COMMIE BASTARD than a TERRIE BASTARD.


----------



## benbo (Oct 13, 2008)

Well one thing is certain from reading this thread. It appears Bush has somehow united the liberals and the libertarians on EB.com.

Next thing I'll be seeing Obama divorcing Michelle and marrying Bob Barr in a ceremony officiated by Ron Paul.


----------



## SSmith (Oct 13, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ever since 9/11.


How else can you scare the populous into believing that things will never be the same? Blatant fearmongering and a xenophobia to distract us from the power play happening in the White House.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BluSkyy (Oct 14, 2008)

boo!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 14, 2008)

I consider myself to be a conservative/libertarian and that cartoon is simply horsesqueeze. These f-ing generalization that leftists like to throw around would land someone like me in jail. I also take issue that liberals think they are somehow more enlightened than the rest of us because they are voting for Obama. Never mind the fact that I believe it is immoral to steal someone's money that they worked for and give it to someone who didn't and I won't vote for the chosen one on principal. However, it is true that the 2004 and 2006 election platforms for the Republican party were nothing but national security, gay marriage, national security, gay marriage, national security, gay marriage, national security, and gay marriage. It was a very creative platform and look at all the good they have done. This year we have a socialist (McCain) and a Marxist (Obama) to choose from. I hate our two party system.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 14, 2008)

Apparently skin is starting to thin around here. I'm very ready to November to be here, just so the propoganda (on both sides) will diminish some.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

^^^ Agreed.

:bio: ... for the better or the worse.

JR


----------



## benbo (Oct 14, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> This year we have a socialist (McCain) and a Marxist (Obama) to choose from.


I am not super ideological, except on a few issues that I won't go into.

Just from an analytical perspective it's pretty apparent that for the time being at least, the "Big Government / High Regulation Contingent" is winning out in our political leadership on both sides of the aisle. I mean, just look at what's happening in the financial markets.

But again, analytically, it is bizarre to me to think of a libertarian (which I am not) not just shaking in their boots over an Obama presidency. Granted, in the day to day there isn't going to be much difference. MAybe in the size of the government health care program. But an administration only lasts 4 years - eight years tops. A Supreme Court can last decades. And most Supreme Court decisions don't have to do with social issues. If you like the Kelo Decision, or if you're a big fan of federal bans on conceal carry laws, you're going to love an Obama administration picking justices at will with a 60 vote Sentate majority. I'm not even sure Obama will turn out that liberal, but the Justices he picks almost certainly will.

And on a social issue - I don't have a problem with gay marriage. I don't believe the state has any business at all in the marriage arena. None, zero nada. But that also means I would have a problem with a Supreme Court that mandated all religions to perform them, or that wouldn't allow a private adoption agency to set their own criteria for adoption.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 14, 2008)

The outrage at my cartoon is funny. I'm Libertarian, trending toward anarchist. I just saw the "Terrorist!" frame and immediately thought of this thread...so I posted it here.


----------



## BluSkyy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm a conservative libertarian...the cartoon is obnoxious because it equates conservatism and atavism. It wasn't really very funny, just mean spirited.


----------



## Dleg (Oct 14, 2008)

Holy Jeebus Batman! The skins are thinning at an alarming rate!

I thought the cartoon was pretty damn funny.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 14, 2008)

Funny how things change when the tables turn.

I too will be relieved when the election is over. I am looking forward to the six months or so of peace until the 2012 election campaigns start.


----------



## benbo (Oct 14, 2008)

The cartoon doesn't bother me. On the other hand I don't find it laugh out loud funny either. I've read a lot of funnier stuff in the Shoot the Breeze threads. But most political humor isn't all that hilarious as far as I'm concerned.

I just hope whoever wins doesn't do anything stupid to screw up the economy worse. I sincerely hope whoever wins does the right things, or nothing, or whatever is best. I don't think the effects of this mess will be felt in the unemployment rate for a while, and I am not looking forward to job hunting again if it comes to that. And I have some friends whose jobs are already in pretty precarious straights, and they would have a lot harder time finding work than me.


----------



## SSmith (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope that before anyone wins there isn't a preemptive strike into Iran to help force the winner's hand.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 15, 2008)

benbo said:


> I just hope whoever wins doesn't do anything stupid to screw up the economy worse.


I'd say you are out of luck, regardless of the outcome, they'll screw the economy up more.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 15, 2008)

^^I tend to agree...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 15, 2008)

SSmith said:


> I hope that before anyone wins there isn't a preemptive strike into Iran to help force the winner's hand.


are you serious? As if we aren't in enough messes already from our other 'preemptive strikes'. How about we clean up the messes we have already made before delving into yet another one?

p.s. - i thought the cartoon was funny.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 15, 2008)

But another pre-emtive strike could work by way of what I like to call the "CHANDRA LEVY EFFECT".

If something big happens, everyone forgets about the earlier issue. For example, take Chandra Levy, she came up missing, then they found her body, and they were suspecting the Congressman. It was a huge story, was on the TV everyday, and then......

......

9/11 happens.

Since then, can any of you tell me how the Chandra Levy situation turned out?

Nope?

Because 9/11 took us in a new direction. Just like a pre-emptive strike on Iran would do. In two days we'd forget that there was talk about the economy.

(I'm not being serious, for those who can't pick up on these things)


----------



## SSmith (Oct 15, 2008)

SSmith said:


> I hope that before anyone wins there isn't a preemptive strike into Iran to help force the winner's hand.





roadwreck said:


> are you serious? As if we aren't in enough messes already from our other 'preemptive strikes'. How about we clean up the messes we have already made before delving into yet another one?


You may want to read what I wrote again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2008)

Israel's gonna hit Iran, sooner or later. A nuke wouldn't surprise me, either.


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2008)

This joke thread got way too serious. Here's a picture to lighten the mood.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 16, 2008)

SSmith said:


> You may want to read what I wrote again.


my bad. Agree completely. Sadly I wouldn't put it past the asshat currently in charge.


----------



## BluSkyy (Oct 16, 2008)

you misunderestimate him


----------



## benbo (Oct 16, 2008)

csb said:


> This joke thread got way too serious. Here's a picture to lighten the mood.
> View attachment 1728


Now this I think is funny.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 16, 2008)

csb said:


> This joke thread got way too serious. Here's a picture to lighten the mood.
> View attachment 1728


I think I saw Obama shakin' it like a Polaroid picture to bait him. Looks like he was captivated.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 16, 2008)

Dude, is this real? If so he looks like a crazy old man, which he may be. Also, I apologize for ignoring the "thick skin" rule a few posts back.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 16, 2008)

That picture may be real, at the end of the debates, they both got up and McCain went to the left around the desk to meet the moderator, and at the same time the moderator went right, so McCain did a little "juke and weave" type of motion to joke about them going in opposite directions around the desk.

I didn't notice him stick his tongue out, but I do remember his arms like that when he was doing it. (of course, isn't his arms always like that?, LOL)


----------



## csb (Oct 16, 2008)

It's real! It's from the AP and it is from the end when he went the wrong way. Really subtle if you were watching but captured on film it looks like he's shedding his human form.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 17, 2008)

But not before he gets a big grab of Obama booty.


----------



## frazil (Oct 21, 2008)

Does John McCain wear boxers or briefs?

Depends...


----------



## csb (Oct 21, 2008)

HA HA HA!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 22, 2008)

Oops I crapped my pants


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 29, 2008)

this is pretty funny


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2008)

Whoa awesome! Those guys got some serious skills.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if this belongs in the McCain or Obama thread so I flipped a coin.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2008)

New campaign button.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 14, 2008)

I wasn't really sure where to put this, I couldn't find the funny pictures thread quickly, so I'll stick it here.







At first I thought this must be a photoshop, but look at the URL, whitehouse.gov.

This really sums things up now doesn't it.


----------



## sehad (Nov 14, 2008)

^Great Stuff!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## roadwreck (Nov 14, 2008)

follow up, it seems the picture is legit. Here is the white house webpage "story".

It's a picture with the Arizona State University men's and women's track team.

http://www.whitehouse.gov/news/releases/20...077-5-515h.html


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2008)

still doesn't explain why they are all throwing up the shocker

(awesome pic)


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 14, 2008)

csb said:


> still doesn't explain why they are all throwing up the shocker
> (awesome pic)


I assume that someone had a bright idea to "make a W gesture"...

...that individual is now being 'questioned' by the Secret Service.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Nov 14, 2008)

Is there any chance that that hand gesture has something to do w/ AZ State? The only other pic I saw that had any hand gestures was with the FL State Track and Field team... they were doing the tomahawk chop thing...


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 14, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Is there any chance that that hand gesture has something to do w/ AZ State?


They're a bunch of degenerates?

Looking at the picture again, armed with the knowledge that this is apparently the ASU track team, what the hell does the tubby goober on the far right (in the brown suit) do? Certainly not a track &amp; field Athlete.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2008)

Probably a thrower. Some of those guys are pretty big.


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah...the shot put girls in track and field were always huge, like they could toss you for a few yards

My school had no gang sign to use in pictures with the president.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 14, 2008)

TXengrChickPE said:


> Is there any chance that that hand gesture has something to do w/ AZ State? The only other pic I saw that had any hand gestures was with the FL State Track and Field team... they were doing the tomahawk chop thing...


Aren't they the Wildcats (never underestimate the educational value of the movie Speed)? If so could explain the "W".


----------



## benbo (Nov 14, 2008)

jeb6294 said:


> Aren't they the Wildcats (never underestimate the educational value of the movie Speed)? If so could explain the "W".


Yeah - double entendre - Wildcats and George W.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 14, 2008)

jeb6294 said:


> Aren't they the Wildcats (never underestimate the educational value of the movie Speed)? If so could explain the "W".


Arizona State University is the sun devils, not the wildcats. The wildcats are The University of Arizona.

ASU

Arizona

Apparently the shocker doubles as a "pitchfork" for ASU.

http://deadspin.com/5086876/george-w-bush-...-or-the-shocker


----------



## benbo (Nov 14, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> Arizona State University is the sun devils, not the wildcats. The wildcats are The University of Arizona.ASU
> 
> Arizona
> 
> ...


Mystery solved!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 14, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


>


That is awesome. I'll have to print that out and use it for reference.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2008)

They make a handy laminated wallet card as well. I can barely get my hand in the 'rocker' postion. Gotta work on that.


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2008)

^ I don't think it's a matter of if you can get your hand in the position, but rather somewhere else.

Ahem.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2008)

Well it's going to be awfully tough to get it somewhere else if I can't get my fingers into formation in the first place.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 14, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> They make a handy laminated wallet card as well. I can barely get my hand in the 'rocker' postion. Gotta work on that.


I am sure that if pressed into service any man could figure it out. Except, I have rarely met women who are into that kind of thing. Maybe JR has some info for us.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> I am sure that if pressed into service any man could figure it out.


+1

And, I am sure instructions will be given if you are doing it wrong! 

JR


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2008)

delivered in a calm voice...


----------



## Dleg (Nov 14, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> ...Except, I have rarely met women who are into that kind of thing. ...


You see now, Chucktown, there is a reason some of us are more tolerant of liberals....


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 14, 2008)

What if W. Bush on his last day in office, calls a press conference, gets on TV, does the Shocker and yells,

'TWO IN THE PINK, and ONE IN THE STINK BABY'


----------



## benbo (Nov 14, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> What if W. Bush on his last day in office, calls a press conference, gets on TV, does the Shocker and yells,
> 'TWO IN THE PINK, and ONE IN THE STINK BABY'


THat would make him sort of a "Joe the Plumber" in his own right.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry guys, U of A is the Wildcats, not ASU. Not that it matters (but my relatives in Tucson would strangle me if I got it wrong).


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> I am sure that if pressed into service any man could figure it out. Except, I have rarely met women who are into that kind of thing. Maybe JR has some info for us.


I certainly do .. but I have been told that the information is client-confidential! 



Dleg said:


> You see now, Chucktown, there is a reason some of us are more tolerant of liberals....


lusone:



benbo said:


> THat would make him sort of a "Joe the Plumber" in his own right.


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 14, 2008)

Dleg said:


> You see now, Chucktown, there is a reason some of us are more tolerant of liberals....


Who said I wasn't tolerant of liberals. I never let politics get in the way of my social agenda.



DVINNY said:


> What if W. Bush on his last day in office, calls a press conference, gets on TV, does the Shocker and yells,
> 'TWO IN THE PINK, and ONE IN THE STINK BABY'


Talk about a legacy.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 14, 2008)

I think a more fitting Bush legacy statement would be "TWO IN THE PINK, and FIVE HUNDRED IN THE STINK"


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2008)

are we talking about the Bush Twins now?

:17:


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ Well, since we are, look at what this hero from WVU pulled off:







http://www.collegehumor.com/picture:77047


----------



## csb (Nov 15, 2008)

Whoa! He's pulling the shocker with Jenna Bush!


----------



## benbo (Nov 16, 2008)

csb said:


> Whoa! He's pulling the shocker with Jenna Bush!


He's probably not the first.


----------



## SkyWarp (Nov 16, 2008)

benbo said:


> He's probably not the first.


----------

